# 77 scirocco what SCCA solo class?



## 77SCIROCKET (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a 77 rocco I'm building, and so far ive stripped the body and revomoved things like the rain tray (the metal part not to plastic rain tray), I was wondering since I removed that rain tray, does that mean my car will not be able to run in FSP catagory. I have read the rulebook for FSP and SM and I've haven't quite figured it out, thank you.


----------

